
Ask HN: How do you see Ask HN question beyond last 84? - techsin101
There is no way to sort, or go back. But links are alive, if you saved them. I literally can&#x27;t view questions asked a month ago.<p>Is there a way to go back to older ask hn
======
kentbrew
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/news.ycombinator.com](https://web.archive.org/web/*/news.ycombinator.com)
may be your friend. Click the Ask link on any page; URL pattern looks like
this:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180318060328/https://news.ycom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180318060328/https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

------
greenyoda
You could just search for articles with "Ask HN:" in the title:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn:&sort=byDate&prefix=f...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn:&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

You can sort the results by date or popularity, and apply various date
filters.

